# Left over frosting?



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

My Dad would put frosting in between two graham crackers and freeze them.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

What a great and simple idea! Ashamed I didn't think of that. I usually just keep it in the refrigerator, but sometimes it's there too long and doesn't spread right anymore. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I just get a spoon, hide it the back of the fridge, then its mine, all mine, laughing


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Laugh, especially if it is chocolate!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yum. A frosting sandwich.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Leftover frosting? Never happens.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My mom made those for my dads lunch pail, if there was no cake, cookies, or pie in the house.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> I just get a spoon, hide it the back of the fridge, then its mine, all mine, laughing


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Leftover frosting must be like leftover wine. You know it's out there, but you've never seen it in person.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Back when I was decorating cakes, there was always some leftover icing. I used it to teach my kids some basics. They loved making leaves and flowers on vanilla wafers and graham crackers (or just on the tip of their fingers, LOL). Half the time I not only had my 3, but several of their friends. It was especially fun, since they could eat their mistakes. But they always had enough to take home and show their moms.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Betsy laughing...


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

We used vanilla wafers to make sandwich cookies with extra icing.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I remember having those sandwiches in grade school. Why haven't I ever made them??


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

My mom always made chocolate frosting and put between graham crackersfor us as a treat. Now I do that occasionally just because it's easy and I don't have to make a whole batch of cookies.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

We used to have graham cracker frosting sandwiches a lot as a kid. Here is a different take on that that my husband I enjoy. Cut up one ripe banana and add 2 heaping tablespoons of crunchy peanut butter. Mix with a fork until quite smooth and then make about 6 graham cracker sandwiches. Wrap in foil and put them in the freezer for about 6 hours and eat frozen...sort of like an ice cream sandwich -- very good.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> We used to have graham cracker frosting sandwiches a lot as a kid. Here is a different take on that that my husband I enjoy. Cut up one ripe banana and add 2 heaping tablespoons of crunchy peanut butter. Mix with a fork until quite smooth and then make about 6 graham cracker sandwiches. Wrap in foil and put them in the freezer for about 6 hours and eat frozen...sort of like an ice cream sandwich -- very good.


???? Sounds very good!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Whenever I have Chocolate Frosting left, I add peanut butter and a little more milk and put that between graham crackers. Have done this since I was a kid. My kids and grandkids love it too.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> My Dad would put frosting in between two graham crackers and freeze them.


Did the same in Wisconsin except we ate them quickly!!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> I remember having those sandwiches in grade school. Why haven't I ever made them??


Me too!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Have to try that. Sounds good


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Windbeam said:


> My Dad would put frosting in between two graham crackers and freeze them.


My husband's family did this for years---and his 70 -- 80 yr old brothers and sisters still do!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> We used to have graham cracker frosting sandwiches a lot as a kid. Here is a different take on that that my husband I enjoy. Cut up one ripe banana and add 2 heaping tablespoons of crunchy peanut butter. Mix with a fork until quite smooth and then make about 6 graham cracker sandwiches. Wrap in foil and put them in the freezer for about 6 hours and eat frozen...sort of like an ice cream sandwich -- very good.


Sounds yummy! My grandson will love it. Thanks.


----------

